# STICK INSECTS??



## margykid (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi does anyone know or like anything about stick insects. I have just got 6 and am planning on breeding them. They are Indian stick insects. About 1 and a half inches long.


Spot the stick insect.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool Bugs, We usually see at least 1 a year here at the beach, They are probably in larger numbers just so hard to spot.


----------



## wellington (Sep 19, 2014)

I used to catch them all the time up in Michigan when I was a kid. We camped every weekend. They are pretty cool. I know nothing about them though. 
I spotted the stick bug on the bottom of the pic, on the green edge of the enclosure.


----------



## chazd1984 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yea I used to catch them as a kid. Praying mantises are much cooler


----------

